# tempest



## jbw (Mar 15, 2016)

I have 67 tempest i owned it 42 years 326 factory 4 speed bench seat . my question is my alternator is making a winding noise and i cant get the belt to stop making a chirping noise put new belts on same noise put new alternator on twice still the same noise new voltage regulator still the same. All brackets are original and pulleys. and there in line. Any suggestions?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

could the noises your hearing be coming from another component in the belt system? waterpump, ps pump, bad pulley, fan, fan clutch, balancer n pulleys ?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

rickm said:


> could the noises your hearing be coming from another component in the belt system? waterpump, ps pump, bad pulley, fan, fan clutch, balancer n pulleys ?


That's what I was thinking, take a long screwdriver, broomstick or dowel rod and with the engine running place it on the different components and your ear to find out where the noise is coming from.


----------



## jbw (Mar 15, 2016)

*noisy belt*

thanks guys I think i found the problem the cars sit for to long in my garage. I looked at the pulleys on the motor they had some rust on them so i wire bushed them the belt stop making noise. I hope that was the problem too many toys cant drive them all i do appreciate all off your suggestions


----------

